# IBS and Post Traumatic Strees Disorder



## 11 (Apr 8, 2003)

Did anyone here start having IBS after a very traumatic event in there life, where before they were (mostly normal), or did it aggrevate it even more? When I had my second child I had a c-section. After the spinal didn't work they had to put me out. The problem was the meds where not stocked. I was paralized and I was consious during my operation. I heard them talking,the pain etc. Turns out they only gave me part of the medicine (they gave me the rest after it was too late). This experience has really really messed me up (I'm suppose to see a shrink soon) It has severely aggrevated my IBS - this was 3 years ago. Has anything like this happened to anyone? I feel so alone.


----------



## 11 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think my message was a bit unclear (after reading it) I was put out with General Anestetic.. apparently it's a 3 step process.. one medicine paralizes you, the other knocks you unconcious, the last I don't know. They only gave me the first and had to get the baby out. I couldn't tell anyone I was awake, I couldn't scream, moan, move a finger, nothing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi 0011,Welcome..... sorry to learn of your uncomfortable experience.I think there may be some evidence which suggests that certain traumatic life experiences can aggravate any condition to which we may be predisposed. I've had IBS since I was 6 years old. I've also been diagnosed with PTSD. The good news is that there are things we can do to temper the feelings that may arise from traumatic experiences, such as talk therapy, relaxation therapies and sometimes even a smile or a hug can help to alleviate negative emotional responses that could be fueling IBS symptoms.And often just knowing that you're not alone can be helpful and soothing in itself. Glad you have an appointment with someone who may be able to help you learn ways to temper the stress. Hang in there. Here is some info that may help: http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...tion.htm#stress


> quote: StressWhile stress does not cause IBS, it can cause symptoms to flare. This can affect how symptoms are experienced, whether or not people go to the doctor, and how well an individual copes with their condition. Stress can affect bowel function in anyone, but the effect is greater in people with IBS. It has also been shown that many people with IBS have a history of early trauma, including physical or sexual abuse. This can cause a person to be more sensitive and vulnerable to body sensations


Best wishes, Evie


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

0011 - first of all - what an awful experience. There is definitly a link between stress and IBS as most of us here can attest to. And I have read of Post Traumatic Stress Disorder and IBS being connected, so I wouldn't be surprised. I contribute my IBS to taking too many antibiotics in my early 20's and then developing anxiety because of IBS, but there have been many people on these boards who link the beginnings of their problems to a stressful time in their life.Good luck in finding the help that you deserve.


----------

